# Need 3 installers Denver



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I need two or 3 installers will train right guy but experience perfered , 60k 80k potential, work for the nub1 electronics retailer in the USA for car audio! 

Pm me for details


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

CarToys paying 80K to installer? right here on planet earth or their wet dreams?
Is anyone really paying $40/hour to installers these days?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

**** I'll go to Denver and do this full-time for 80K, haha.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> **** I'll go to Denver and do this full-time for 80K, haha.


good luck!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> CarToys paying 80K to installer? right here on planet earth or their wet dreams?
> Is anyone really paying $40/hour to installers these days?


Last year as a installer my gross was 79887. So yes this planet , but I am a very fast worker most experienced installers make in the range of 65k


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

sirbOOm said:


> **** I'll go to Denver and do this full-time for 80K, haha.


If your dam good you can , if your half good you can make still pretty good cash here


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I've had buddies that install for CarToys that make $120K + a year. Being good isn't the real secret, being fast, knowing what you can get away with, and having limited comebacks is how you make that $$$. None of the guys making that kind of cash are really doing custom or high end work. Quick remote starts, overhead monitors, backup cameras, OEM integration, ect, those pay way more then full custom builds with techflex and soldered connections.

Good is a relative term-


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

TheDavel said:


> I've had buddies that install for CarToys that make $120K + a year. Being good isn't the real secret, being fast, knowing what you can get away with, and having limited comebacks is how you make that $$$. None of the guys making that kind of cash are really doing custom or high end work. Quick remote starts, overhead monitors, backup cameras, OEM integration, ect, those pay way more then full custom builds with techflex and soldered connections.
> 
> Good is a relative term-


Well said and agreed !!!! I stay away from custom for the big bucks , but a few custom jobs a year won't kill you


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

oabeieo said:


> Well said and agreed !!!! I stay away from custom for the big bucks , but a few custom jobs a year won't kill you



I learned nearly all the basics and some advanced techniques during my days at CarToys in north/south Colorado Springs. I couldn't be more great full for the mentorship I received from a plethora of amazing installers there. I would highly recommend that anyone from entry level installer to seasoned vet, work at CarToys. There is a lot of opportunity and benefits within the company. 

Unfortunately, I prefer to just build cool stuff and that isn't always on the agenda there... and it doesn't pay the bills as well. 

I hope you guys get some more quality folks soon!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Not to seem judgemental as this is not my field of expertise, but what's the average length of employment as an installer ? Most of the guys that I know who've done it, haven't lasted past 10 years.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> Not to seem judgemental as this is not my field of expertise, but what's the average length of employment as an installer ? Most of the guys that I know who've done it, haven't lasted past 10 years.


I'd venture to say the average installer lasts about 6 years in the industry... that's just average... some do this for a year, some a lifetime... I will say that shops like this do cause people to burn out quickly for several reasons...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just curious as I seem to see a lot of turn over for whatever the reasons in this field. Just trying to see where you guys go from here. Op I'm sorry about butting into your posting as such.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

To make 80 large a year you`d have to work your ass off, 60 hours a week minimum....
at that rate how fast one will burn out? 40 hours/week exist for a reason.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

It's a good job, yes it can be stressful. It is high volume car audio and electronics. I really could use someone that has experience or someone that knows car audio that is train able and not completely green. Some car audio knowledge would be a must, and that's about it and some basic tools. The pay is good arguably the best for the profession, I need to start someone soon, if anyone wants to join please pm me. ☺


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> To make 80 large a year you`d have to work your ass off, 60 hours a week minimum....
> at that rate how fast one will burn out? 40 hours/week exist for a reason.


Yeah , I don't know of many jobs that will pay this with no education, there are people out there that want to work 60 hours a week and make 80k . Single guys no family etc. there out there . I did it for a long time before I met my wife , I was able to buy a home , put myself through school, buy several new cars , and I am debt free as I speak, now I'm married with kids and I don't work the long hours but still pull Down 70k , if a guy gets some experience under his belt and sticks with it, it is a good job, but Dood your right you earn it! But the $$ is there for the taking of anyone wants


----------



## Fast medic (Apr 5, 2012)

More info please


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Fast medic said:


> More info please


Pm me . My bay is full . My Littleton store needs install help so does park meadows and Parker, and Northglenn and boulder and Fort Collins and Greeley. I think I'm the only bay in the region that is fully staffed in the bay at the moment .


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> Pm me . My bay is full . My Littleton store needs install help so does park meadows and Parker, and Northglenn and boulder and Fort Collins and Greeley. I think I'm the only bay in the region that is fully staffed in the bay at the moment .



I`d apply for GM position but I guess it`s already taken.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> I`d apply for GM position but I guess it`s already taken.


There's a regional manager position open right now


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> There's a regional manager position open right now


If it is it`s not listed online. GM is as low as I`d go, thanks though.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> If it is it`s not listed online. GM is as low as I`d go, thanks though.


Regional is higher than GM it's the boss of all the GMs , I think it ended yesterday tho. It was online . 

IM ( install managers) make more than GMs. And have same authority in the stores .

That's what I love about the company, installers and install managers make more than anyone in the company. There valued! That's rare, it's a awesome business model for car audio sales because we make all the magic happen, any shmo off the street can sell.


----------

